# Rhom pics



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

View attachment 105330


View attachment 105326


View attachment 105331


heres some pics of my rhom


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

still went wrong dude


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

Sorted


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

ok! much better! looks nice,,,,, that what is reffered to as a "yellow" rhom"?


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Lovely fish....

Sure it's a rhom though?









Anyway, probably is....I was just thrown off the first time I saw the pics...

Jay


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

looks alot like my xingu yellow.. very nice..

whats up with the dorsal fin? rot or has it been housed with other piranha?


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

no just the pic his fin is fine i will get more pics


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

Here's some clearer pics of the dorsal fin

View attachment 105344


View attachment 105343


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

He's sweet.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Those types of rhom are fuckin wierd looking they are. Zoiberg has one similar to it I believe


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Amazing specimen... congrats...







!


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> Amazing specimen... congrats...:nod: !


looking good


----------



## toanluu77 (Jan 3, 2006)

NICE RHOM


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Your rhom looks like its in good condition, but I think it would look more badass if you had a darker substrate.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

thats 6inches? my close to 7incher still has his spots a lil. nice rhom.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

nice Serra.


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

cheers guys he is about 8 inch i will think about changing the substrate soon when i upgrade his tank


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

and a nice rhom kinda odd looking or its probably just me


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

very nice looking rhom


----------

